# Wow! You Loot And An Outbacker



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ASSOCIATED PRESS PICTURE IN SEABROOK, TEXAS 
The newspaper said the "Campbell" family in Seabrook, Texas. One of us?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I saw this, too! Wondered if this was anyone we knew...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GOOD FOR HIM!!!!!!!

These guys have gone through enough. They shouldn't have to put up with varmin who try to steal what stuff they have left.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

mswalt said:


> GOOD FOR HIM!!!!!!!
> 
> These guys have gone through enough. They shouldn't have to put up with varmin who try to steal what stuff they have left.
> 
> Mark


Yeah, what he said, but they alsoshouldn't have to put up with vermin either.








Regards, Glenn


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Good for them - Bad for them that they got crippled by the storm. Such a shame.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seems like a good warning sign to me ........ and more power to them !!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I heard from state agencies that people come to an area of devastation just to loot and steal from people. We had a tornado a few years ago and people from DC and Prince Georges county came to our county for the reason to steal. We had a curfew for weeks and roads shut down to anyone with out a address on the street. What is the world coming too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good for them, warn em first!! Its too bad though we now have to think like that.

Looks like an '09 maybe ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on MaeJae....please put your photo shop skills to work and line up a few looters....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come on MaeJae....please put your photo shop skills to work and line up a few looters....


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

When Ike had Corpus Christi in its sights one of the first things that came out to pack was my trusty Springfield .45 to deter the scum. It really makes me made mad when low-life people take advantage of a bad situation and we have to resort to this mentality, but I / some of us (obviously) will if required. If someone needs a hand to feed their kids just ask and I will bend over backwards to help. But to steal a TV because it was there in a destroyed home or business the BAS**** deserves to get shot!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Paul said:


> When Ike had Corpus Christi in its sights one of the first things that came out to pack was my trusty Springfield .45 to deter the scum. It really makes me made mad when low-life people take advantage of a bad situation and we have to resort to this mentality, but I / some of us (obviously) will if required. If someone needs a hand to feed their kids just ask and I will bend over backwards to help. But to steal a TV because it was there in a destroyed home or business the BAS**** deserves to get shot!


Chief,once you're real sure how you feel about this, let me know where I can contribute some ammo!
My 1911A1 was born the same day I was. We stick together. Heck, our church now has a security team, all armed, all either LEO or military active or retired.
It is a REAL shame to have to thnk this way, but remember the shooting in Colorado Springs, where the volunteer church security woman took out a gunman.

Sluggo


----------

